# New member intro



## Sonja (Sep 13, 2021)

My name is Sonia. My talking is silver and my silence is golden, and so I'll listen for a while.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM Sonja!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Sonja said:


> My name is Sonia. My talking is silver and my silence is golden, and so I'll listen for a while.


I'm curious why you joined TAM and how did you learn about it or find it?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You and Sun C Mars are going to be fast friends!!!!!


----------



## Sonja (Sep 13, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I'm curious why you joined TAM and how did you learn about it or find it?


I enjoy listening to what motivates people and how people give meaning to their lives. A marriage starts with a dream and is transformative. That‘s true for me and I like reading about others. I mostly browse and make a comment here and there when I feel it adds substantial value, in case of doubt my mantra is talk is silver silence is gold.


----------

